# Cow pregnant and in heat.



## Farmer Kitty

Yesterday we had the breeder out for a cow that was in heat. He got here shortly after we got home and ended up stopping by the house to tell me that she was pregnant and he figured she settled by her October breeding. She had also been bred in December. 

That crazy cow is showing signs of heat every other month even though she is bred!  

There is a risk that she could loose the calf because of coming in heat. Hopefully, not though.


----------



## wynedot55

ive never seen or heard of them showing false heats that long.that is real strange.had a cow or 2 to show false heats before.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

We have too but, like you said, not that long.


----------



## wynedot55

maybe she will settle down soon.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

False heat?  That's rare!  This is a medical marvel!


----------



## wynedot55

no it isnt rare.its a normal occurance in some cows.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

GrassFarmerGalloway said:
			
		

> False heat?  That's rare!  This is a medical marvel!


I'm sure our vets can tell you many stories about the rare things we seem to have happen here but, that isn't one. Like wynedot said, it's not that rare. Usually it doesn't last this long though, just the first reg cycle or two.


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Have you made sure she's bred?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

WildRoseBeef said:
			
		

> Have you made sure she's bred?


The breeder found a calf the right size for her October breeding. He's been breeding cows long enough I will take him at his word.


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> WildRoseBeef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you made sure she's bred?
> 
> 
> 
> The breeder found a calf the right size for her October breeding. He's been breeding cows long enough I will take him at his word.
Click to expand...

Then I guess I'll have to take you for your word too.


----------



## MReit

Oh mymy, yes I've seen that happen before also. It's actually a pain in the butt! I'm glad she is is prego and hopefully she keeps it. At the farms I've worked at the cows had never lost their calves due to it, but there's always possibilities. I've seen jerseys do it  more often then holstein, but then again, they are "active" lil buggers..lol


----------



## Farmer Kitty

The vet confirmed it so the breeder was right and she kept the calf too! She is a mixed breed of my blue and white quest.


----------



## MReit

Oooooooooooooo, I so want to see pics of that calf  I hope its a heifer!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I hope it's a heifer too. You can bet the pic will be posted in my calf thread when she/he arrives. Records are in the barn and I can't recall to what she was bred to this year or her exact due date.


----------



## Imissmygirls

Kitty, are you trying to revive the old color we called huckleberry?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I have no clue what huckleberry is. 

Blue and white holsteins are like the one in my aviator. She is dark but still stands out with the black and whites. Blue and white is that grayish color in holsteins.

Here is a cow we had. Her name was............Blue.


----------



## wynedot55

kitty the best thing todo is want a bull real bad out of her.an then maybe itll be a heifer calf.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> kitty the best thing todo is want a bull real bad out of her.an then maybe itll be a heifer calf.


  I did see a blue and white holstein bull Sat. when we went fishing. I've also seen plenty of them as bull calves.  I may just have to try your theory.


----------



## wynedot55

ive got a cow that im wanting a heifer out of.an she has had 3 bulls in a row.


----------



## Imissmygirls

Huckleberry is what the old farmers used to call a cow that was a bluish/grey speckled.  No pure black anywhere. Sort of like the grey bloom on a blueberry. In this area, huckleberry is the slang for blueberry.
I think we had one that color about 1955 (ancient history there)  Of course, with the advent of registered holsteins, anything other than pure black was a HUGE nono. Heaven forbid red or gray!

I've seen some linebacks with the blue shading.  Linebacks are getting big here. How about your areas?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Not to much here. Lots of Herefords, Simmental, and Angus for beef and dairy is Holstein, Jersey, and getting to see more of the Belteds scattered around. 

There used to be a registry for the Blue and White Holsteins but, that has gone by the wayside now, from what I understand.


----------



## Imissmygirls

The smaller dairy herds here are using Linebacks for cleanup breeding-- much as they used to use Angus years ago.  It seems that Lineback semen settles the problem cows quicker.  In my skewed view, I wonder if the Lineback semen just isn't as diluted as much as the Holstein's.
Also the Lineback registry will grant registration to any animal with a definitive white line on its back, so it's fairly easy to acquire a *registered* herd quickly.
Is all this a good thing?  Shrugs   who knows?  And I've strayed far from the topic. my apologies.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Well the vet had thought Lucy was bred to the date that would put her due in Sept. The breeder thought she was due by the Oct. breeding which, would put her due later this month (7/22). 

Guess who was right..............











Abby is also due later this month. We got them in plus two more due this month. Look what we discovered with Abby.








Yes, she's still pregnant.


----------



## wynedot55

you have to fine looking springers there.yall better go ahead an start milking abby now.leaking like she is she could come down with a bad case of mastitis.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

We did start milking her.


----------



## Thewife

Just wondering, would bringing her in, cause her to start letting down her milk?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Just wondering, would bringing her in, cause her to start letting down her milk?


No, she was already leaking when we brought her in. Also, just bringing her in shouldn't cause her to leak. Sometimes the hormones are just screwy.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wondering, would bringing her in, cause her to start letting down her milk?
> 
> 
> 
> No, she was already leaking when we brought her in. Also, just bringing her in shouldn't cause her to leak. Sometimes the hormones are just screwy.
Click to expand...

I know sometimes if I have a cow that is standing nicely for her calf to drink, and the calf hasn't a clue what to do, the milk will start pouring like that!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wondering, would bringing her in, cause her to start letting down her milk?
> 
> 
> 
> No, she was already leaking when we brought her in. Also, just bringing her in shouldn't cause her to leak. Sometimes the hormones are just screwy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know sometimes if I have a cow that is standing nicely for her calf to drink, and the calf hasn't a clue what to do, the milk will start pouring like that!
Click to expand...

Yeah but, she's had her calf. Abby hasn't had her's yet.


----------



## Armando

Hello my name is Armando! I have a cow that last year was 6 months bred, nevertheless she came in heat and the bull get his way with her. I was surprised confuse because she deliver a healthy bull calf. Now she is same 5 months bred and yesterday was in heat again is tis dangerous for my cow or even worse can have double pregnancies?


----------



## Latestarter

Greetings and welcome to BYH Armando! So glad you joined us. The thread you posted on as been dead a long time. The last post was over 8 years ago. I'll tag a few bovine experts who may be able to address your concern. There's a wealth of info, knowledge and experience shared in the multitude of threads. Browse around and see what interesting stuff you can find. By all means post away when the desire strikes you, especially if you have questions (provide as much detail/info as possible and pictures truly help)... With all the great folks here, generally someone will respond in no time at all. Please make yourself at home!

Oh, if you haven't done so already, PLEASE put at least your general location in your profile. It could be very important if/when you ask for or offer help or advice. You know, climate issues and such. Old folks like me   will never remember & look there first. To add it, mouse hover over Account top right and a drop down will appear. Click on Personal Details and scan down. You'll see the spot for Location. Then go to the bottom and save changes.  Thanks! Hope you enjoy the site!

@farmerjan @greybeard @Wehner Homestead @jhm47


----------



## Wehner Homestead

@Armando 

It’s been heard of to have multiple conception dates in mammals, including humans. In relation to the dates, IF she conceived a younger one, it wouldn’t be viable when the older one was term. 

We’ve had it happen before where a cow will “cycle” despite having a confirmed bred date earlier and calved according to the confirmed bred date. 

I would think the potential of being injured would come more from stress from being chased and ridden or falling when being ridden. 

Just my experience/opinion.


----------



## greybeard

Same here. False heats aren't unusual, tho I'm not sure they are truly 'false'.

Here's a kinda old article on one study done:
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/2728283

_Forty-three oestruses were observed in 35 pregnant cows in one beef suckler herd and 17 dairy herds; at each oestrus the pregnant cow stood willingly to be mounted by another cow or bull. Such oestruses were observed at all stages of pregnancy, although more often between 121 and 240 days, occurred more than once per pregnancy and were also seen in successive pregnancies. On one farm where the dairy cows were observed for four 30 minute periods daily, oestrus was recorded in 5.7 per cent of pregnant cows. The behavioural signs associated with oestrus during pregnancy were indistinguishable from those of true oestrus in non-pregnant animals and although its duration was shorter (mean 5.6 hours), its intensity was comparable to that of the true oestrus. Pregnant cows showing oestrus were usually seen interacting with other oestrous cows in the sexually active group. Pregnant cows showing oestrus had a higher mean condition score (3.9 +/- 0.64) than control pregnant cows (3.0 +/- 0.36). Physiological changes in the genital tract normally associated with true oestrus were not observed in pregnant cows showing oestrus. There was no ovulation or metoestrous bleeding. The characteristics of cervical mucus, including ferning patterns, were similar to those of pregnant cows at the same stage of pregnancy. Hormonal changes associated with oestrus in non-pregnant cows were not observed in the pregnant cows exhibiting oestrus. Seven of nine pregnant cows at oestrus stood willingly to be mounted by a bull. On seven occasions, bulls exposed only to cervical mucus from pregnant cows showing oestrus did not display flehmen_


----------



## farmerjan

I had a jersey that came "in heat" 5 times during one lactation....and was confirmed pregnant to the first breeding.  I had the vet recheck her 3 more times and was still pregnant to the first breeding.  Sometimes there is incomplete suppression of hormones that "show heats".  The biggest concern is late in the pregnancy she could be injured by the bull or other cows riding her.  There doesn't seem to be any problems from the bull actually breeding her.  If by slight chance, there is an egg released later after the first one is fertilized, they often do not implant.  I have never heard of a dual pregnancy resulting in 2 calves at different dates, but am not saying anything is not possible.....just highly unlikely.
If you are breeding AI and think the cow may be preg to an earlier breeding, I have found that  it is safe to NOT GO THROUGH the cervix but to deposit the semen in the uterine tract.  This way you will not disturb the "plug" that forms to keep the uterus basically germ free once the fetus begins to develop.


----------

